# Last Minute Rentals



## Rent_Share (Jul 1, 2005)

*Previously Asked and Denied - Althoughthe Posting Rules are clear about what can be posted it would be quicker if the Last Minute Rental thread was seperated into two distinct threads:



 

 
"Last Minute For Rent"
"Last Minute Rentals Wanted" 


They are two different shopping groups. 

Previously it was indicated the old system was too stressed to add another forum*  

Any one else think it might be a better way

DCW


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 6, 2005)

Underwelming response

I can select the wanted by including it as a search criteria however when I search -wanted without a term, I gues I could use 

Rent -wanted and hope wanted isn't in the body of the message


----------



## Dave M (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, I agree that it would be easier. There are a number of such forums where we could narrow the topics by splitting a forum into two or more forums. Doing so would tend to create a clutter of forums. 

We try to balance the number of forums with needs or wants such as yours. Note that the number of posts on that forum is relatively low compared to some other forums. 

Thus, it's not likely that we'll make the change you seek any time soon.


----------

